# Phal gigantea



## Stone (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm expecting a few gigantea seedlings in the mail. I've read many times they are lowland hot growers (ie normal Phal temps) but I'm sure I read a post here from someone who visited the habitat that night temps went down to 12or 14 Degrees C.


----------



## abax (Nov 9, 2013)

Mike, I have three gigantea doing very well in a warm greenhouse with
low temp. of 60F in the winter. Occasionally the temp. might get slightly
below 60F, but the growth slows down and will stunt the leaves. I've found
that growing in sphag. in a basket hanging sideways seems to be preferred.
They like Catt.-type light and I hang them up quite high in my greenhouse where winter temps. are a bit warmer and a bit brighter.


----------



## Dido (Nov 9, 2013)

I killed 2 and now it is growing in anorganic with some spathoglottis I posted and it is growing fast, nearly full sun. 
Popow has the big light directly over them..


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2013)

I've also heard they were warm lowland growers, but mine has been growing just fine with winter night minimums at 15-16C.

I know a few other folks with more/bigger/longer term gigantea that feel comfortable bouncing around between 15-18C for winter night lows.


----------

